# Balenciaga is BACK!!! .. and this is why we are seeing an increase in Prices!!!



## CeeJay

Check it out .. it just came up on my Yahoo feed, but loved seeing it and reading it.  WOO-HOO!!    
https://hypebae.com/2022/3/balenciaga-motorcycle-bag-history-evolution-city-le-cagole


----------



## baglici0us

I’m here for it!


----------



## indiaink

CeeJay said:


> Check it out .. it just came up on my Yahoo feed, but loved seeing it and reading it.  WOO-HOO!!
> https://hypebae.com/2022/3/balenciaga-motorcycle-bag-history-evolution-city-le-cagole


That’s a terrific article! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## andral5

CeeJay said:


> Check it out .. it just came up on my Yahoo feed, but loved seeing it and reading it.  WOO-HOO!!
> https://hypebae.com/2022/3/balenciaga-motorcycle-bag-history-evolution-city-le-cagole


Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> Check it out .. it just came up on my Yahoo feed, but loved seeing it and reading it.  WOO-HOO!!
> https://hypebae.com/2022/3/balenciaga-motorcycle-bag-history-evolution-city-le-cagole


Thanks for posting! Annnndddd, pre-loved prices will head up yet again!


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> Thanks for posting! Annnndddd, pre-loved prices will head up yet again!


Yup, that’s not good for the pre-loved market…


----------



## sdkitty

CeeJay said:


> Check it out .. it just came up on my Yahoo feed, but loved seeing it and reading it.  WOO-HOO!!
> https://hypebae.com/2022/3/balenciaga-motorcycle-bag-history-evolution-city-le-cagole


I don't have a collection like you do but I'm glad I have my one classic City.
Would love to see a photo of Mary Kate's well worn bag


----------



## atlantis1982

sdkitty said:


> I don't have a collection like you do but I'm glad I have my one classic City.
> Would love to see a photo of Mary Kate's well worn bag


----------



## sdkitty

atlantis1982 said:


>



thanks
it does look worn but not trashed


----------



## Yoshi1296

Thanks for the article, glad to hear this!

I'm having a gut feeling that Balenciaga may bring it back eventually since it is picking up steam again. Only a matter of time.


----------



## beauxgoris

muchstuff said:


> Thanks for posting! Annnndddd, pre-loved prices will head up yet again!


So true - I've noticed this recently. Probably have all I need, and then some.


----------



## maxxout

You probably all know about “Inventing Anna”. Netflix.  She was the scam socialite in New York and she wears all kinds of fabulous clothes and the last episodes she’s carrying Balenciaga


----------



## maxxout

CeeJay said:


> Check it out .. it just came up on my Yahoo feed, but loved seeing it and reading it.  WOO-HOO!!
> https://hypebae.com/2022/3/balenciaga-motorcycle-bag-history-evolution-city-le-cagole



Thanks for posting.  I still have all of mine except 2.


----------



## purselover__

Love all of them! Everyday I´m with my oldie but goodie Motorcycle and my newest addition to the family is the mini Le Cagole.


----------



## sdkitty

mmeira said:


> Love all of them! Everyday I´m with my oldie but goodie Motorcycle and my newest addition to the family is the mini Le Cagole.


pink bag looks very clean for an everyday bag in a lighter color


----------



## CeeJay

maxxout said:


> You probably all know about “Inventing Anna”. Netflix.  She was the scam socialite in New York and she wears all kinds of fabulous clothes and the last episodes she’s carrying Balenciaga


I haven't watched that series (I am familiar with the thief from news stories), but yes .. I'm seeing a lot of pics of various fashionista's who have attended the various European fashion shows and carrying the older Balenciaga bags (especially the old FBF's)!!  I'm still SO SORRY that I sold my Brown Caribou Gold Label FBF .. and am desperately trying to find one again!


----------



## andral5

From a newsletter I got from Vestiaire Coll. 46% increase in searches!! I bet about 25% were my searches LOL!
If this kind of photo’s not allowed, please delete it.


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> From a newsletter I got from Vestiaire Coll. 46% increase in searches!! I bet about 25% were my searches LOL!
> If this kind of photo’s not allowed, please delete it.
> 
> View attachment 5373276
> View attachment 5373276


Nah, it's me, I've started hitting VC way harder the last couple of months.


----------



## TCmummy

muchstuff said:


> Nah, it's me, I've started hitting VC way harder the last couple of months.


Lol I check FP at least 5 times a day


----------



## muchstuff

TCmummy said:


> Lol I check FP at least 5 times a day


Oh at least.


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> Nah, it's me, I've started hitting VC way harder the last couple of months.





TCmummy said:


> Lol I check FP at least 5 times a day





muchstuff said:


> Oh at least.



Ladies, I say we tell them it’s a few of us hunting for some special Bbags, and in our obsession we check their website a few times a day. Not an army of people all searching for Cities


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> Ladies, I say we tell them it’s a few of us hunting for some special Bbags, and in our obsession we check their website a few times a day. Not an army of people all searching for Cities


----------



## CeeJay

I have to say that I'm not really a huge fan of Vestiare .. its search engine sucks and when you take a look at a particular item, instead of returning to that place on the web page, it goes all the way back to the top of the page!!!!  That means that you have to scroll all the way down to the place that you were looking at .. BAD programming! 

I've also seen more than a few fakes on that site ..


----------



## andral5

CeeJay said:


> I have to say that I'm not really a huge fan of Vestiare .. its search engine sucks and when you take a look at a particular item, instead of returning to that place on the web page, it goes all the way back to the top of the page!!!!  That means that you have to scroll all the way down to the place that you were looking at .. BAD programming!
> 
> I've also seen more than a few fakes on that site ..


Indeed, their searching function kept me away, but I still get their newsletters and that one piece of info was so interesting. Now, that you said they also had or still have fakes listed... not going to go there for shopping, for sure.


----------



## CeeJay

The major "finds" that I have found were on The RealReal, in the earlier days when they really didn't know what they had (and dang-it, it appears that now they do).  There are really only a few bags that I still want in my collection, but the HB would KILL me if I buy anything now with the upcoming move!       [DISCLAIMER: if it's a Boobie though, it will be a BUY IT NOW!!!]


----------



## CeeJay

andral5 said:


> Indeed, their searching function kept me away, but I still get their newsletters and that one piece of info was so interesting. Now, that you said they also had or still have fakes listed... not going to go there for shopping, for sure.


As a former IT person (who did web development very early on), I was taught about certain things (like this - it's called the "focus") that are really easy to code, so when I see crappy websites?!?! .. I move on!  It's really amazing to me what crap websites some companies put up; I guess that's from me working in the Financial Services industry where it had to WORK correctly and those numbers better be SPOT-ON!


----------



## andral5

CeeJay said:


> As a former IT person (who did web development very early on), I was taught about certain things (like this - it's called the "focus") that are really easy to code, so when I see crappy websites?!?! .. I move on!  It's really amazing to me what crap websites some companies put up; I guess that's from me working in the Financial Services industry where it had to WORK correctly and those numbers better be SPOT-ON!



As they really SHOULD be! You're so right about that. Did some web coding (and not only that) myself as well and that's why I don't like spending time on crppy websites, as you so well said it.


----------



## beauxgoris

CeeJay said:


> The major "finds" that I have found were on The RealReal, in the earlier days when they really didn't know what they had (and dang-it, it appears that now they do).  There are really only a few bags that I still want in my collection, but the HB would KILL me if I buy anything now with the upcoming move!       [DISCLAIMER: if it's a Boobie though, it will be a BUY IT NOW!!!]



CeeJay your collection is stellar, I'm curious what on earth could me MISSING?


----------



## CeeJay

beauxgoris said:


> CeeJay your collection is stellar, I'm curious what on earth could me MISSING?


That gosh-darn 2004 S/S Pumpkin (which I had previously - actually 2, and STUPIDLY SOLD .. what a bonehead I was!!!).  

Also a 2004 S/S White (Blanc) City with the Silver HW would be nice since I have the matching Boobie.  Also, have always loved the 2003 F/W Mastic .. there is one on the Internet, but she's asking too much $$$ (we've been going back & forth on that!).  

But .. of them all, another major league bonehead move I made when I first moved to CALI was to sell my Brown Caribou Gold Label FBF .. WTF was I thinking?!?!?!?!  If ANYONE sees one, LET ME KNOW!


----------



## slsk

Thanks for sharing! I've had a city and a toolkit that I haven't been using much and was thinking about selling but now it seems I'll be looking at them in a new light...


----------



## viewwing

Oh my! I saw about five old Bals in the wild When I went downtown today! It’s really back!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Look what I just found on neiman marcus and bergdorfs, balenciaga released a new version of their "cagole" bag and it looks like the old classic city bags! Balenciaga Definitely is back! This version has some notable differences though, more studs and stuff.






						Balenciaga Neo Cagole City Lambskin Leather Tote Bag
					

Get free shipping on Balenciaga Neo Cagole City Lambskin Leather Tote Bag at Bergdorf Goodman. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.



					www.bergdorfgoodman.com


----------



## muchstuff

Yoshi1296 said:


> Look what I just found on neiman marcus and bergdorfs, balenciaga released a new version of their "cagole" bag and it looks like the old classic city bags! Balenciaga Definitely is back! This version has some notable differences though, more studs and stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Neo Cagole City Lambskin Leather Tote Bag
> 
> 
> Get free shipping on Balenciaga Neo Cagole City Lambskin Leather Tote Bag at Bergdorf Goodman. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bergdorfgoodman.com


Very smart marketing IMO. Le Cagole is hot and so are the oldies, there are going to be a lot of buyers for this one. Personally it's too stud-heavy for me, and I don't like the mix of stud sizes.


----------



## Yoshi1296

muchstuff said:


> Very smart marketing IMO. Le Cagole is hot and so are the oldies, there are going to be a lot of buyers for this one. Personally it's too stud-heavy for me, and I don't like the mix of stud sizes.



Totally agree. Quite honestly, Demna may seem quite controversial with the direction he took Balenciaga towards, but there is no doubt he built an incredible team considering how well their marketing strategy has been lately. Sales are through the roof.

I'm with you, I prefer the less blingy version of the older designs. But, no doubt this will sell like hot cakes I believe.


----------



## Yoshi1296

It seems like this Neo Cagole was just released this week or so. I'm just seeing it all over on several stores' websites just today. And am getting some instagram ads about it too now. It is up at the top of the new arrivals section of balenciaga's own website, so it is very new. I did not see the bag there on the website last week.


----------



## viewwing

Yoshi1296 said:


> Look what I just found on neiman marcus and bergdorfs, balenciaga released a new version of their "cagole" bag and it looks like the old classic city bags! Balenciaga Definitely is back! This version has some notable differences though, more studs and stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Neo Cagole City Lambskin Leather Tote Bag
> 
> 
> Get free shipping on Balenciaga Neo Cagole City Lambskin Leather Tote Bag at Bergdorf Goodman. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bergdorfgoodman.com


Sigh...why so messy? Imo too much of a good thing (studs) it’s like they don’t wanna admit that the motor bag is what brings in the sales but yet they wanna sell something “new”.


----------



## Yoshi1296

viewwing said:


> Sigh...why so messy? Imo too much of a good thing (studs) it’s like they don’t wanna admit that the motor bag is what brings in the sales but yet they wanna sell something “new”.



I agree. They shouldve never stopped the classic...


----------



## Yoshi1296

Woah wait...they are gone from the balenciaga website...They were just there this afternoon!

Did they already sell out that quick?!?!?! ‍


----------



## muchstuff

Yoshi1296 said:


> Woah wait...they are gone from the balenciaga website...They were just there this afternoon!
> 
> Did they already sell out that quick?!?!?! ‍


I still see them on the CDN Bal site? EDIT: they're still there if I switch my country to the US.


----------



## Yoshi1296

muchstuff said:


> I still see them on the CDN Bal site? EDIT they're still there if I switch my country to the US.



oops! Found them...false alarm ha!

Sorry!

Also, I'm kinda glad they stuck with the giant hardware, I always love the giant hardware. Now, if they would only bring back the leather covered brogue hardware one day...

I'm starting a new job in 2 weeks and I was just thinking about which bag to use for my first day...perhaps I'll take my giant hardware bal work!


----------



## muchstuff

Yoshi1296 said:


> oops! Found them...false alarm ha!
> 
> Sorry!
> 
> Also, I'm kinda glad they stuck with the giant hardware, I always love the giant hardware. Now, if they would only bring back the leather covered brogue hardware one day...
> 
> I'm starting a new job in 2 weeks and I was just thinking about which bag to use for my first day...perhaps I'll take my giant hardware bal work!


I love the G21 too, but not a huge fan of the mix of sizes on these bags. Do you have any of the covered HW bags? I've seen some with what looks like great leather but the studs are always worn. (Fun fact, the bags are only called brogues when the leather behind the perforations is a different colour. Otherwise they're just called covered HW).


----------



## Yoshi1296

muchstuff said:


> I love the G21 too, but not a huge fan of the mix of sizes on these bags. Do you have any of the covered HW bags? I've seen some with what looks like great leather but the studs are always worn. (Fun fact, the bags are only called brogues when the leather behind the perforations is a different colour. Otherwise they're just called covered HW).



I totally agree, I wish they kept the sizing of the studs consistent too. I don't have but I REALLY want a covered HW. The reason why is exactly because of what you said. I haven't found any in good condition for the right price, the well kept ones are so pricey preloved!

I didn't know that about the name! Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Yoshi1296 said:


> I totally agree, I wish they kept the sizing of the studs consistent too. I don't have but I REALLY want a covered HW. The reason why is exactly because of what you said. I haven't found any in good condition for the right price, the well kept ones are so pricey preloved!
> 
> I didn't know that about the name! Thanks!


My pleasure. What style are you hoping to find?


----------



## Yoshi1296

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure. What style are you hoping to find?



Ideally the city style. That is my favorite. Work would be my second favorite. I love that east/west style!


----------



## muchstuff

Yoshi1296 said:


> Ideally the city style. That is my favorite. Work would be my second favorite. I love that east/west style!


I’m a north/south gal, I’d love a Day.


----------



## Yoshi1296

muchstuff said:


> I’m a north/south gal, I’d love a Day.



Oh I love the Day too! I wouldn't mind the day for work because the height would fit my HUGE water bottle. The Part-time style makes me swoon too.

I'm also just hoping to find a good dark purple bal one day. Any style/hardware/size/whatever! I just would love a deep dark rich plummy purple!


----------



## muchstuff

Yoshi1296 said:


> Oh I love the Day too! I wouldn't mind the day for work because the height would fit my HUGE water bottle. The Part-time style makes me swoon too.
> 
> I'm also just hoping to find a good dark purple bal one day. Any style/hardware/size/whatever! I just would love a deep dark rich plummy purple!


An unfaded one at that!


----------



## Yoshi1296

muchstuff said:


> An unfaded one at that!



Haha absolutely! A needle in a haystack, but hopefully one day.


----------



## muchstuff

Yoshi1296 said:


> Haha absolutely! A needle in a haystack, but hopefully one day.


Best of luck, I’ll keep my eyes open!


----------



## Yoshi1296

muchstuff said:


> Best of luck, I’ll keep my eyes open!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thank you so much!!!


----------



## vesna

Yoshi1296 said:


> Oh I love the Day too! I wouldn't mind the day for work because the height would fit my HUGE water bottle. The Part-time style makes me swoon too.
> 
> I'm also just hoping to find a good dark purple bal one day. Any style/hardware/size/whatever! I just would love a deep dark rich plummy purple!


Oh my, I am following this purple beauty but can’t justify another one, I have dark violet work….this one is so beautiful, but few times came back to Fashionphile, so I have no idea why https://shop.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-step-violet-982970


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Very smart marketing IMO. Le Cagole is hot and so are the oldies, there are going to be a lot of buyers for this one. Personally it's too stud-heavy for me, and I don't like the mix of stud sizes.


I’m seeing tons of the Le Cagole on various Consignor websites!!!  I’m not so certain of it’s “like ability”!


----------



## andral5

CeeJay said:


> I’m seeing tons of the Le Cagole on various Consignor websites!!!  I’m not so certain of it’s “like ability”!


Yup, especially with them being pretty new… hmmm….


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> I’m seeing tons of the Le Cagole on various Consignor websites!!!  I’m not so certain of it’s “like ability”!


All of the influencers who were inundated with freebies probably selling them.


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> All of the influencers who were inundated with freebies probably selling them.


If it's not like for Apple for example, where the reviewers buy and return the products after review. They can keep them for a discounted price but not for free.


----------



## natalieh38

I think the smaller ones are definetly more trendy and risky. I have the medium and it looks like any other shoulder hobo bag but with an edge if I tuck the flap in. I want the neo Carole too. The hardware has grown on me! Now my orginal city and town bags look plain


----------



## Prada143

CeeJay said:


> The major "finds" that I have found were on The RealReal, in the earlier days when they really didn't know what they had (and dang-it, it appears that now they do).  There are really only a few bags that I still want in my collection, but the HB would KILL me if I buy anything now with the upcoming move!       [DISCLAIMER: if it's a Boobie though, it will be a BUY IT NOW!!!]


 I think the two boobies I own are from your Ebay years ago. lol.


----------



## Prada143

Yoshi1296 said:


> Look what I just found on neiman marcus and bergdorfs, balenciaga released a new version of their "cagole" bag and it looks like the old classic city bags! Balenciaga Definitely is back! This version has some notable differences though, more studs and stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Neo Cagole City Lambskin Leather Tote Bag
> 
> 
> Get free shipping on Balenciaga Neo Cagole City Lambskin Leather Tote Bag at Bergdorf Goodman. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bergdorfgoodman.com


looks like an adolescent City bag (lots of acne. lol!)


----------



## CeeJay

Prada143 said:


> I think the two boobies I own are from your Ebay years ago. lol.


Very likely!!!  Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Sophia Chun

mmeira said:


> Love all of them! Everyday I´m with my oldie but goodie Motorcycle and my newest addition to the family is the mini Le Cagole.


Love the pink one!


----------

